# NDSTRAY.dll



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

What is it for a start?

When I logged on a sign popped up -

'NDSTRAY.dll
Unable to locate component.  This application has failed to start because VENAPI.dll was not found.  Reinstalling the application may fix the problem'

So, why cant this component be found?  I have not altered any settings but neither can I find out how to reinstall something I can't find 

Hoping someone will be able to explain this to me.

Thanks
Rosie


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 18, 2008)

Found this page via google:  ndstray.exe - What is ndstray.exe?


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 18, 2008)

Best info that I could find with a quick search;
Re: Missing dll - General Technology & Troubleshooting Topics - Toshiba Laptop Forums

Prolly a Toshiba laptop?
I have no experience with Toshibas and little with laptops so I can be of little further assistance, both the NDSTRAY.EXE (I could find nothing on NDSTRAY.dll) and the VENAPI.dll appear to be Toshiba specific items related to "configfree"; I would do a virus scan then try a system restore, to a point before the problem, if these fail (and you have a Toshiba laptop) then try the reinstall suggested in the link....good luck!

Enjoy!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you both for your answers.   At least I now know in which direction to proceed.

Yes it is a Toshiba Laptop but I would never have guessed that the problem was a Toshiba one.  

I'll sort it out tomorrow - oh no, 4am so it will be later today!


----------

